# Ecofina 3/17/17 report.



## Hit-n-Miss (Mar 17, 2017)

Lavon and I got to Ecofina around 10:30 and headed out at an almost dead low tide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Talked to a charter cap at the ramp and he said they were in the creeks. But since the water was so low we decided to fish in the river for a whole. Caught lots of these and one keeper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. After the water came up some we went exploring the creek he told us about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We found lots of fish. (Saw reds, trout and sheepshead.) but they would not bite.  We went to another creek and no luck. Water was up to 60 by now. But no luck so we went on the flats a little. The water was 55 there. So we decided to go back in the river where we started and caught 100 of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And two more keepers. A lot of the fish were 13-14.5". Still had fun and wasn't at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Good luck to all in the tourney tomorrow.. Prob gonna be tough fishing.


----------

